# Chrome Trim Care?



## TheFox-UK (Jan 11, 2016)

Just after a bit of advice my wife has just bought a 63 plate car with chrome trim around the windows and along the body. Can anyone advise what is the best way to keep these looking good and maybe what products to use on them.

As ever any advice gratefully received, thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I can tell you NOT to use any sort of TFR on them.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

A spot of non-abrasive paint cleaner on a short pile MF cloth is good to clean them up. I use Glare Micro and Glare Professional polish to seal them up, seems to keep them shiny for longer.


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

AM Glaze does a good job on my chrome trim.


----------



## TheFox-UK (Jan 11, 2016)

Cheers guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Probably not really chrome so a paint cleaner should work fine. 


Gonz.


----------



## bencossie25 (Nov 8, 2010)

DLGWRX02 said:


> I can tell you NOT to use any sort of TFR on them.


Why is this out of curiosity


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

bencossie25 said:


> Why is this out of curiosity


I had this very problem with my last two Seat Exeos, the previous owners had obviously brought the cars to a car wash (I know, the horror), and the harsh chemicals stained the chrome trims with milky marks that will never come out. I got mine replaced under warranty, and never had an issue after that. Have a look at Audi a4s if you're out and about. The chrome trim on those appears to be very susceptible to staining from the TFR.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFox-UK (Jan 11, 2016)

@Cookies that exactly what I'm referring to. Could not describe it, a milky stain is on them yes. From your explanation I guess I am stuck with them this way. Nothing will shift the stain other than replacing them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Auto Finesse Tripple should keep them looking good.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

TheFox-UK said:


> @Cookies that exactly what I'm referring to. Could not describe it, a milky stain is on them yes. From your explanation I guess I am stuck with them this way. Nothing will shift the stain other than replacing them?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some of the folk on here have had some success with various polishes, but as the TFR basically eats into the lacquer, it'll reappear. The only way round it is to have them replaced. On my silver Exeo, it was apparently a fairly big job, and involved taking the window cartridge completely out of each door.

Have you thought about having them professionally wrapped with chrome/satin silver vinyl?

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

DLGWRX02 said:


> I can tell you NOT to use any sort of TFR on them.





bencossie25 said:


> Why is this out of curiosity





Cookies said:


> I had this very problem with my last two Seat Exeos, the previous owners had obviously brought the cars to a car wash (I know, the horror), and the harsh chemicals stained the chrome trims with milky marks that will never come out. I got mine replaced under warranty, and never had an issue after that. Have a look at Audi a4s if you're out and about. The chrome trim on those appears to be very susceptible to staining from the TFR.
> 
> Cooks


exactly see here, after my mate had visited the local scratch and go a few times. Was an almost new Astra estate.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

Super Resin Polish


----------



## TheFox-UK (Jan 11, 2016)

Cookies said:


> Some of the folk on here have had some success with various polishes, but as the TFR basically eats into the lacquer, it'll reappear. The only way round it is to have them replaced. On my silver Exeo, it was apparently a fairly big job, and involved taking the window cartridge completely out of each door.
> 
> Have you thought about having them professionally wrapped with chrome/satin silver vinyl?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips. Have not considered any alternatives. But will see how I get on to try a few polishes. Thx again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philljp (Mar 10, 2012)

Good suggestions here for cleaning it up.

How about for protection? Can you just wax it? What about something like Gyeon Trim?


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

when I finished my bottle I'm going to buy auto finesse tripple all in one


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Hindsight brought out a product last year precisely for this problem, here: 
http://www.hindsightuk.com/

Hindsight Aluminium Trim Restorer

Tired of dull, blotchy trim around the windows of your Audi, Mercedes, BMW and many other cars ? The roof bars on estates also show the same problem, but Hindsight has it covered... 
Our simple 2 stage kit contains sufficient product to polish up and protect these areas which have been hitherto almost impossible to correct. The best bit is, its easily done by hand and doesn't take very long either.
The Kit contains 2 pots of product - 15ml each of Polish and Protective Wax with Teflon, plus cloth and 2 quality applicators. Price: £18.99


----------



## Lexusgs (Jan 17, 2008)

just ordered some hindsight for the milky looking chrome on my mercedes e class 2011.hopefully it works,thankyou for the link.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Any more of your products need pitching Raceglazer?


----------



## rlmccarty2000 (May 31, 2017)

Do you ship Hindsight to the US? I’ve got a 2011 BMW335d that has terrible looking aluminum trim. I’ve tried everything sold around here to fix the problem. Thanks.


----------



## Tifosi (Apr 4, 2018)

Jetseal 109, everytime. Followed with a coat of any wax. 109 is quite an old product, but still holds up very, very well.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

RedUntilDead said:


> Any more of your products need pitching Raceglazer?


Just come across this thread again - whilst some could see this as pitching our products, others may see it as a helpful signpost to something which may solve the posters problem. The latter is very much my style - I could have got a third party to rave about it I suppose, making it seemingly 'independent', but we dont work like that.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

RaceGlazer said:


> Just come across this thread again - whilst some could see this as pitching our products, others may see it as a helpful signpost to something which may solve the posters problem. The latter is very much my style - I could have got a third party to rave about it I suppose, making it seemingly 'independent', but we dont work like that.


Not sure resurrecting a 4 year old post helps your argument 

Edit: just noticed I've an American flag now next to my name assume its cause I'm posting while in the USA as I'm a UK registered account and that's where I stay 🤷‍♂️


----------



## IvorB1H (6 mo ago)

Yeah I had French flag earlier in the year when there goes off current IP methinks 

thread resurrection to promote products nice 🤣👍


----------

